# What type of gamer are you?



## TransformerRobot (Jan 7, 2014)

I consider myself a hardcore gamer, but I was wondering weather or not I'm in the bigger crowd.

With not many easy sources to find I figured I'd ask around.

So, let's get down to the chase. Are you (based on the most common definition) a hardcore gamer, a social gamer, or a casual gamer?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2014)

All of the above really. also one should break down "hardcore" in order to be more accurate, as single player and multiplayer games have different sort of hard gamers.

I game socially whenever the chance pops up, and I do "hardcore game" in the sense of high investment gaming, RPGs and multiplayer both at times, and I do casual gaming when I shit.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm a hardcore gamer. I've been a gamer since I could remember anything and I don't think I'll change any time soon.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 7, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> All of the above really. also one should break down "hardcore" in order to be more accurate, as single player and multiplayer games have different sort of hard gamers.
> 
> I game socially whenever the chance pops up, and I do "hardcore game" in the sense of high investment gaming, RPGs and multiplayer both at times, and I do casual gaming when I shit.



You only get one vote. Also, see the OP for something I added.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 7, 2014)

hardcore gamer I guess. I'm not competitive in any manner but I play a crap ton of games and, well, my retail job is centered around it


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 7, 2014)

i drink mountain dew and play call of duty im hardcore bro


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't like these terms. I play games to have fun, I don't want to be part of any of those types.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess I count as casual. I'm not as competitive as most hardcore gamers and it usually takes me a while to make it through games.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, I'm the first social gamer to vote.
Granted, I own a few single-player games, but for me the most fun thing about gaming is the fact that I can have a laugh with people- like going in a Skype call with friends and just having a fun time on tf2 or something. Playing together brings on friendly competition, but nothing hardcore or really competitive. I don't wanna be the best, I just wanna have fun with my mates (and other furries, for that matter. Haha).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 7, 2014)

Dire Newt said:


> i drink mountain dew and play call of duty im hardcore bro



I'll take root beer instead.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2014)

Seriously, TR?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 7, 2014)

I consider the only gamers to be hardcore are ones look for and make stuff beyond what the game offers as challenges and main story and go for something more in the gameplay aspect. They also look into the data of the game to find expliots or new things they couldn't have found otherwise. Basically in multiplayer games it's only poeple who play on a competitive level in actual competitive scenes (playing ranked doesn't really count or being competitive in itself doesn't count, one has to find tournament scenes and partake in them). For single player games it would be poeple who are speedrunners or ones who make their own difficulty things (like nuzlocke runs). 

Those who find/make more things in the story aspect of games are hardcore fans of the game, not hardcore gamers.
Those who spend a huge amount of time playing games aren't hardcore gamers, just gamers with a fuck ton of free time/no other hobbies.
Those who get the special limited edition versions of games and stuff like that are collectors/fans not hardcore gamers.
A lot of poeple who call themselves Hardcore gamers aren't hardcore gamers and there are very few hardcore gamers, that's why it's hardcore. That's my breakdown of hardcore and I feel it works.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm a casual gamer, but I don't play Candy Crush or any stupid shit like that. I still play 'hardcore' games, but usually just in 1-player mode, or with friends, or whilst drunk and online and not giving a flying fuck.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 7, 2014)

also there's no such thing as a 'hardcore' game and just hearing that term sounds so dumb.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm probably a mixture of social and hardcore. I'm 99% Minecraft player, but even that can get pretty intense. On the Overcast Network, which is a PvP server, I'm constantly striving to raise my KD and completing objectives whenever possible. Currently I'm a 1.555 KD, passing up a couple of my best friends. And, that's where my social comes in. I get bored on single player, because there's nobody to talk to. On multiplayer, I'm a good one to talk to for any discussion topic. I talk about things on impulse, and with some of my best friends there we can talk for hours straight about one subject, even including space travel, resource domination, particle physics, terraforming the moon. Yup. We're both kind of nerds. Also, I Skype with my friends when we are within close proximity of each other, or on Overcast just having a good time killing each other or killing as a team.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 7, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also there's no such thing as a 'hardcore' game and just hearing that term sounds so dumb.



I used apostrophes for a reason, likely the same reason you did, ya half-wit.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 8, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I used apostrophes for a reason, likely the same reason you did, ya half-wit.


It wasn't directed at you but a general statement.


----------



## Icky (Jan 8, 2014)

These categories are dumb. :T


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2014)

Nothing but a filthy casual.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 8, 2014)

what is anyone else's definition of a any of these?


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 8, 2014)

for me

Hardcore gamers: highly competitive gamers who spend a lot of time and money into gaming, always getting the best of the best input devices, output devices, and rigs so that nothing can hold them back besides their own personal skills.

casual gamer: generally play games as a soft hobby, they do so just for fun, not to be competitive, will most likely play single player games on easy just so they can enjoy the story.

social gamer: rarely plays single player games,  mainly MMO/mulitiplayer games where they can get in contact with their friends and have fun playing together. social console games sometimes invite people over to play but im seeing this go away now...

im kinda between casual and social


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 8, 2014)

Ought to use this instead.
http://kotaku.com/5938464/theyve-narrowed-gamers-down-to-eight-fundamental-types-which-are-you


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 8, 2014)

social, when i have to time i like to get on battlefield or forza and just fuck around with friends on xbl


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 8, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> for me
> 
> Hardcore gamers: highly competitive gamers who spend a lot of time and money into gaming, always getting the best of the best input devices, output devices, and rigs so that nothing can hold them back besides their own personal skills.
> 
> ...



I used to think hardcore gamers were just idiots who only bought games for sex and gore to get drunk by.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 8, 2014)

Casual as fuck. I mean, I can still play, and well. But I'd rather take my time to level up my irl avatar since I spend the most time inhabiting it.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Jan 8, 2014)

I think hardcore gamer is a bullshit term used by elitists.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 8, 2014)

VGAddict31 said:


> I think hardcore gamer is a bullshit term used by elitists.



It's used by CoD players


----------



## Aleu (Jan 8, 2014)

Well what do you consider hardcore/casual/social?

I just...play games. If it looks fun then I'll play it.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 8, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Well what do you consider hardcore/casual/social?
> 
> I just...play games. If it looks fun then I'll play it.


I suppose that by those guidelines, you'd go under casual because you ain't fussed about winning or playing with others.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 8, 2014)

VGAddict31 said:


> I think hardcore gamer is a bullshit term used by elitists.



Elitists who hate Nintendo.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 8, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Elitists who hate Nintendo.


You gotta remember- hardcore gamers don't hate fun. Besides, it ain't unheard of that people play video game championships of Mario Kart and Pokemon and do speedruns of Super Mario.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> You gotta remember- hardcore gamers don't hate fun. Besides, it ain't unheard of that people play video game championships of Mario Kart and Pokemon and do speedruns of Super Mario.



I thought they didn't consider Nintendo hardcore because they don't have any IPs that are bloodily violent (Except maybe Metroid) or have lots of bare breasts. No major Nintendo IP has enough to garner an M rating, which is what I thought elitists were laughing at it for.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 8, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I thought they didn't consider Nintendo hardcore because they don't have any IPs that are bloodily violent (Except maybe Metroid) or have lots of bare breasts. No major Nintendo IP has enough to garner an M rating, which is what I thought elitists were laughing at it for.


Yeah, I can't say you're wrong there. Still, they're attempting to appeal to a mass market with stuff like Call of Duty for Wii U and Resident Evil for 3DS. But it goes largely unnoticed. I suppose it's a deserved identity, though. As you say, Nintendo's actual franchises _are_ pretty family-friendly. That's essentially set in stone now.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 8, 2014)

I used to consider myself hardcore back during my school years, but now I realize I'm just a casual gamer honestly.

As for my fave genres, they would have to be Action/Adventure, RPG, and Third Person Shooters.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Yeah, I can't say you're wrong there. Still, they're attempting to appeal to a mass market with stuff like Call of Duty for Wii U and Resident Evil for 3DS. But it goes largely unnoticed. I suppose it's a deserved identity, though. As you say, Nintendo's actual franchises _are_ pretty family-friendly. That's essentially set in stone now.



Being family-friendly isn't making them as much hard-earned-cash as Sony has been.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 8, 2014)

VGAddict31 said:


> I think hardcore gamer is a bullshit term used by elitists.


Hardcore gamer is a super overused term and most poeple who claim they are aren't.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 8, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Hardcore gamer is a super overused term and most poeple who claim they are aren't.



Have you met anyone like that?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 8, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Have you met anyone like that?


well the majority of poeple who say they're hardcore cause they play M rated games and dumb stuff like that.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 8, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well the majority of poeple who say they're hardcore cause they play M rated games and dumb stuff like that.



Ah, one of the only reasons the PS2 won sixth gen. =P


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 8, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Ah, one of the only reasons the PS2 won sixth gen. =P


yea but winning gens doesn't make anything hardcore Xp


----------



## chocomage (Jan 8, 2014)

The fact is you aren't a hardcore gamer unless you have beat final fantasy 6 on a low level natural magic single character initial equipment run.


----------

